# Rivendell fishing raft



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with the Rivendell Fishing raft? I'm looking for something that will cover both the Green River as well as some small ponds and such (replacing the ol' belly boat..). I like the look of the raft, the ability to stand up, swivel the seat around plus carry gear on long trips, but I'm wondering about the oar mounts; it would appear that they would get in the way, especially when taking advantage of swiveling from one side to the other. And is there enough leg room to even consider swiveling? I'm also concerned about how much "lean" that lean-bar can handle; It's difficult to see by the pics online just how it's connected to the rest of the structure.

Thank you for your thoughts.

Meesh


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

Well I guess no one had experience with these rafts, so I went up Logan to take a look and I was very impressed with the quality of the product. The casting bar, which I was concerned wouldn't be strong enough to actually lean against, looks solidly mounted to the pontoons with rubber welding and I think it will hold up well. The seat is comfortable and adjustable - you're able to drop it down for, say, entering rapids or needing the really pull on the oars. They put in a very clever zip out section on the bow floor to allow a trolling motor to be mounted and dropped through. This will put the controls of the motor right in from of you and center-lined on the raft, rather than off center as is usually necessary on aft mounts on a pontoon. I plan on putting a Minn Kota Endura #30 on it for use on lakes. 
So I haven't even set it up yet; I'm afraid that if I do I'll find myself paddling around on top of the ice just to get out it in 

My first foray will probably be on Strawberry at ice off, but I'm hoping to plan a trip on the upper green before then. 

For future planning on my part, does anyone know if one can drift from Fontenelle dam to Flaming Gorge without running into private property issues, or having any long portages around irrigation damns and the like? I'd love to do a multi-day trip down that section of river, but I'm not able to find anything definitive about how accessible it really is.

Thanks all, and I'll post a report once I get this thing wet
Meesh


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like a sweet craft. If I already didn't have a small boat, raft and looking for a backpackable toon I would grab one. But I think my wife would kill me... Let us know how it goes! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have really enjoyed my Rivendell toon. Cant wait to get it out again! Might float a river this weekend!


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

Well I finally got a chance to put the raft together and I'm very impressed with the construction.

Now to figure out how the heck I'm going to drag this thing from the truck down to the waters edge! 125lbs doesn't sound heavy, but this thing is rather unwieldy isn't it? I figure I'll jury rig some type of dolly to wheel it around with. Parts from my daughter's old bike just might find a new life


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

I was looking at those, but the weight turned me off. Nortah how much does your Rivendell toon weigh?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Probably about 20. I can pick it up and carry it pretty easy. It was only $150 dollars and it has held up great!


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Check this out
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... 233&lpid=1


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

blueboy22 said:


> Check this out
> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... 233&lpid=1


Yeah but mine didnt have any holes.


> We are not sure that all of them have the holes but we found about 2 of them that do so we are just going to sell them at the lower price and let the buyer take the risk


Sounds risky to me...


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

You can fish on Sundays with a Holy Raft


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Post of the day!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

hell i have two pontoon boats and i really love them they move around great and my 4 year old can move it around also nice and lightweight the only problem i have with them is that when i cast it sometimes spins me around a bit


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

It was due to holes in my raft that they discovered the issue, and they worked really well with me on both reducing the price and finding one with only one small hole. I've had it filled up for over a week now and haven't noticed any drop in pressure. It is a risk, but for the amount that they are asking? Well well worth it IMHO.


----------

